# Grimm anyone?



## Jakke (May 27, 2012)

I have recently gotten into this show, and it's quite good. It's a paranormal crime-show, where a policeman can see supernatural creatures living among us. The main guide to these Wesen (creatures in german) is the book the Grimm brothers wrote, a bestiarium in german.










Check it out, the goat commands you.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 28, 2012)

I didn`t think I would like the show but its quite good,I do think Monroe is the best character on the show,Sergeant Wu really needs a bigger role.


----------



## Jakke (May 28, 2012)

Monroe is awesome, love that character. And yes, it would need some more Wu, I'm also interested in what more Wesen they can invent for a coming season.

What I think is awesome is that all Wesen are not equal in power or abilities, some are awesome (Blutbad, Hundjäger, Löwen), while some are born to lose (Maushertz, Bauerschwein). It gives a certain natural feeling to it. For some reason I like Eisbiber as well


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 28, 2012)

that bigfoot episode was HAIRY....


----------



## ImN0tTelling (May 31, 2012)

I absolutely love this show. haha My dad and I were bored when it first aired and we really got into it. I'm really excited for season two, especially because of how the plot is progressing. I also really appreciate the blending and balance of human and Wesen characters.


----------



## yellowv (May 31, 2012)

I really like the show. Monroe is the shit. I love that guy.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 1, 2012)

Show is awesome, a very original reimagining of the Grimm stories, with some extra things here and there. Monroe is like the quirky but extremely reliable friendly neighbour everyone should have hehe. Looking forward to the next season!


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (Jun 1, 2012)

I loved it at first, but I'm getting a bit bored of his moral weakness, being a cop n' all. There needs to be more beheadings and brutality to be a series call Grimm imo


----------



## petereanima (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds interesting, I think I need to watch this!


----------



## Jakke (Jun 1, 2012)

Just finished season 1, Monroe needs at the very least the same role in season 2 as he have had before, preferably a bigger role.



Spoiler



I would also like to see more of Farley Kolt, if he is still alive. There is something about him and the Steinadel that really appeals to me...



It ended with one helluva cliffhanger as well, damn you, now I want August...


----------



## Variant (Jun 6, 2012)

All I know about this show (I've never seen it) is it keeps fucking up parking downtown where my client's agency is for their filming.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone started watching season 2 yet? I'm on episode 1 myself.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Aug 23, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Anyone started watching season 2 yet? I'm on episode 1 myself.



Been following the show since it aired! I'm liking this season so far because it feels like Nick is being hunted this time around. Mondays couldn't come fast enough!!!


----------



## yellowv (Aug 25, 2012)

So far the show has delivered this new season. One of my favorite shows. Nick's character seems to be growing a bit of a dark side as well.


----------



## gregmarx7 (Aug 25, 2012)

My friend's dad is part of the film crew for this show. I've watched a few episodes, but I keep meaning to start from the beginning and catch up.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Aug 25, 2012)

yellowv said:


> So far the show has delivered this new season. One of my favorite shows. Nick's character seems to be growing a bit of a dark side as well.



Heyyy, how you've been man???


----------



## Jakke (Aug 26, 2012)

yellowv said:


> So far the show has delivered this new season. One of my favorite shows. Nick's character seems to be growing a bit of a dark side as well.



Well,


Spoiler



I blame his mother


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought it was going to look pretty cool first time I saw the previews... I never knew it was released yet xD


----------



## jordanky (Sep 16, 2012)

Just started watching this show last night and I'm loving it so far!


----------

